# Top 10 Favorite Albums From 2013



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

What are your favorite albums from 2013? Here are some fancypantsy music blog top lists (clicking on the blog name will take you to their full top list), followed by my top 10 w/ links.

PITCHFORK
1.	Vampire Weekend – Modern Vampires in the City
2.	Kanye West – Yeezus
3.	Disclosure – Settle
4.	My Bloody Valentine – mbv
5.	Danny Brown – Old
6.	Deafhaven – Sunbather
7.	Daft Punk – Random Access Memories
8.	Majical Cloudz – Impersonator 
9.	Savages – Silence Yourself
10.	Arcade Fire – Reflektor

STEREOGUM
1.	Kanye West – Yeezus
2.	Deafheaven – Sunbather
3.	Vampire Weekend – Modern Vampires in the City
4.	Disclosure – Settle
5.	My Bloody Valentine – mbv
6.	Sky Ferreira – Night Time, My Time
7.	Danny Brown – Old
8.	HAIM – Days Are Gone
9.	Daft Punk – Random Access Memories
10.	Arcade Fire – Reflektor

GORILLA VS BEAR
1.	Autre Ne Veut – Anxiety
2.	Danny Brown – Old
3.	Julianna Barwick – Nepenthe
4.	Burial – Truant/Rough Sleeper
5.	Oneohtrix Point Never – R Plus Seven
6.	Ejecta – Dominae
7.	Blue Hawaii – Untogether
8.	Diana – Perpetual Surrender
9.	Jai Paul – Leaked Demos

PRETTY MUCH AMAZING
1.	Kanye West – Yeezus
2.	Vampire Weekend – Modern Vampires of the City
3.	Autre Ne Veut – Anxiety
4.	Disclosure – Settle
5.	The National – Trouble Will Find Me
6.	Arcade Fire – Reflektor 
7.	Chance the Rapper – Acid Rap
8.	CHVRCHES – The Bones of What You Believe
9.	HAIM – Days Are Gone
10.	Savages – Silence Yourself

CONSEQUENCE OF SOUND
1.	Kanye West – Yeezus
2.	Vampire Weekend – Modern Vampires of the City
3.	My Blood Valentine – mbv
4.	CHVRCHES – The Bones of What You Believe
5.	Kurt Vile – Walkin on a Pretty Daze
6.	The Knife – Shaking the Habitual
7.	Arcade Fire – Reflektor
8.	Disclosure – Settle
9.	The National – Trouble Will Find Me
10.	Chance the Rapper – Acid Rap

MY LIST
1.	Daft Punk – Random Access Memories
2.	Darkside – Psychic
3.	James Blake - Overgrown
4.	Vampire Weekend – Modern Vampires of the City
5.	Arcade Fire – Reflektor
6.	CHVRCHES – The Bones of What You Believe
7.	Rhye – Woman
8.	Jon Hopkins – Immunity
9.	Son Lux – Lanterns
10.	Flume – Flume
You guys know me, I can’t stop here
11.	MGMT – MGMT
12.	Thundercat – Apocalypse
13.	Blood Orange – Cupid Deluxe
14.	The Range – Nonfiction
15. Kavinsky – OutRun
Still don’t wanna stop, but I guess I should.

Everyone seemed to love Yeezus so much, I just don't get the hype on that one. I had never heard Disclosure until I started reading all the year end lists, I definitely like that album, very dancy, the video for When a Fire Starts to Burn  is HILARIOUS, and the next song Latch is super catchy. I really like Jai Paul too, but it was a leaked album release so I didn't count it. I probably forgot about a few albums and I didn't include EP's, otherwise Burial would have been in there.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

My list:

1. Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing
2. Riverside - Shrine of New Generation Slaves
3. David Bowie - The Next Day
4. Metallica - On Through The Never
5. Dream Theater - Dream Theater
6. Tedeschi Trucks Band - Made Up Mind
7. Black Sabbath - 13
8. Fitz and the Tantrums - More Than Just a Dream
9. Alice In Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here
10. Justin Timberlake - The 20/20 Experience


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

1) Pearl Jam - Lightning Bolt
2) The Devil Makes Three - I'm A Stranger Here 
3) Arctic Monkeys - AM
?) Kings Of Leon - Mechanical Bull
?) Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Specter At The Feast
?) Clutch - Earth Rocker
?) The Head & The Heart - Let's Be Still
?) Tedeschi Trucks Band - Made Up Mind
?) Jack Johnson - Here to Now to You
?) Queens Of The Stone Age - ...Like Clockwork

Gave up on ranking em'...kinda depends on the day.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Coheed and Cambria - Afterman: Descension
Extol - self-titled
Protest the Hero - Volition
Dillinger Escape Plan - One Of Us Is the Killer

I've been buying music all year long, just not many albums released this year.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

ISTundra said:


> 8. Fitz and the Tantrums - More Than Just a Dream


Good to see them here.



pjhabit said:


> 1)
> 2) The Devil Makes Three - I'm A Stranger Here
> 3) Arctic Monkeys - AM


Love the new Arctic Monkeys album, soo good. I saw Devil Makes Three when I lived in Santa Cruz 3 years ago and they were amazing live, didn't know they had a new album out though.



trumpet said:


> Coheed and Cambria - Afterman: Descension


I haven't listened to Coheed and Cambria since 2005, didn't know they were still around!


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoptologist said:


> I haven't listened to Coheed and Cambria since 2005, didn't know they were still around!


They're still making music with lyrics about the same universe their first 5 albums were written about. The original drummer left for a while, but he's recorded with them for both Afterman albums. They're sounding better than ever.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looking back on a year of purchases the only album released in 2013 I came close to purchasing in full was Tech N9Ne's "Something Else"
Tech N9ne - Fragile (feat. Kendrick Lamar, ¡MAYDAY! & Kendall Morgan) - YouTube

Followed by Elton John's "The Diving Board"
Elton John - Home Again (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube

and Tricky's "False Idols"
Tricky - 'Nothing Matters' feat. Nneka (Official Video) - YouTube

Most of my purchases don't qualify because they were not released in 2013 but I did enjoy these records from last year:

Wale ft. Cee-Lo Green -Gullible - YouTube
Kelly Rowland - You Changed (Feat. Beyonce And Michelle) (CDQ) - YouTube
GoPro App: Control. View. Share. - YouTube (Vance Joy's "Riptide")
Gretchen Wilson's "I've Been In Love Before" I can't believe there still isn't a link to that!
John Fogerty and Bob Seger- Who'll Stop the Rain(Wrote a Song For Everyone) - YouTube

Only album I purchased in full this year, because I just discovered it, was Opeth's "Damnation", Steven Wilson - Producer.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

What up Hop
My inbox is full you can text me 727 238 1232.


----------

